# TC 5" lift help!!!!



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

Ok guys I have a problem, I just installed a TC 5" lift for the brute and test drove it today and it is extremely hard to turn. And also when ur turning and it gets to a certain point it wants to turn all the way and stick. It also seems easier to turn when in 4 wheel drive which is weird cuz it's supposed to be harder. I don't know if this matters but the lift came off an '09 and mine is an '08,maybe something is different? Anyways something seems like it is binding up and I can't figure it out so someone please give me some advice,thanks.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

did you check if anything is binding ?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Best advice would be to contact Mark at Twisted Customs. Otherwise, maybe ask the guy you bought it from, see if he could give you any tips. Check that the a-arms are on the right sides on front....i know it sounds dumb but I had this same exact prob with my 6" catvos and that was actually the prob.


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

Ya I don't see anything could it be something with the axles maybe?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

If a cage or star was cracked or broke in one of the front cv's then yes thatd make it bind up, but not sure if it'd cause what you are describing. Typically you'd hear or feel it popping, and generally it will do it any time the bike is in motion, not just when it's being turned


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

another victom of TC lol


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

No it doesnt have anything to with the lift it's something I have wrong I just don't know what. I don't have any complaints about the lift. Have u ever had a TC lift lilbigtonka?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

no i dont own one, i never will....reason being is a guy i ride with owns one and it isnt even on the bike anymore....jrpro is his screen name he should chime in here and help ya out but last ride we had he broke 5 axles in 2 days literally


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

I know me and him have already talked about this but the funny thing is as that has nothing to do with the lift itself that's just the axles and I know that the axle cups are shi*ty mark told me himself but the guy I got the lift from had it for a year and never broke an axle so everyone has their own opinion and their own experiences


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

well what about a a arm breaking at the weld.....thats def part of the lift...but hey it is your lift not mine so your happy im happy :bigok:


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

Well obviously he was doin something wrong lol but I'm sure the same kinds of problems have happened with catvos and gorilla lifts too but it just hasent been talked about all over a forum but this thread wasn't meant to argue about the lift it was to try to fix my problem


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I can tell you that the '08 and '09 are the same bikes. So you don't have to worry about that. There is nothing different between the two.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I didn't think we were arguing I thought we were talking but it can really only be a a ARM put on wrong side or something wrong with a axle either being broke or cracked or the cv not all the way in the cup


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

check your toe in/out


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Your top A arms are on backwards...left is on the right visa versa. Yes it's a PITA to switch but exact thing happened to me. It also makes the tires fold over...Check your tie rods also, it should be on the top of the knuckle and bottom of the stem. 

Ball joints should be straight up and down, not tilted foward like I am assuming yours are.

Send me a pic, or post it up here and I"ll tell you 100 percent.

I won't comment on the TC lift itself, it will prove itself either way


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

rockettsntexas said:


> Well obviously he was doin something wrong lol but I'm sure the same kinds of problems have happened with catvos and gorilla lifts too but it just hasent been talked about all over a forum but this thread wasn't meant to argue about the lift it was to try to fix my problem


I don't wanna get into this, but the guy who broke the A arm was riding on flat ground. First ride of the lift install. He said weld was not penetrated at all. 

Catvos and Gorilla back their products...TC just wants you to buy more crap or ignores your phone calls. Who would admit that they shouldn't have ever sold kits with OEM axles and NOT make it right?

We paid 2k for our kits, new kits are 2300 with the HD axles...what company wouldn't make you pay 300, send back your bad axles and replace with the HD axles. He would have saved his business. Last I heard...it isn't doing so well. I know no one on the internet wants to buy his stuff after the bad reviews


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

And BTW PM me anytime you have problems, I can help you out right away, I don't get on MIMB much but I have email alerts so I will know right away when you PM me


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey Jpro thanks for the help and ur exactly right it will either prove itself or it won't it just bugs me when I'm optimistic about something and everyone is downing it before I even get to try it out for myself,lol.but hell who know I might be on here in a few weeks saying the same things yall are.but I do appreciate the help from everyone


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Well I could tell you first hand if you ride hard you are breaking those CV's no problem...upgrade to the HD if you like the lift and want to keep it, otherwise keep her stock. I'm so happy to be stock!!!!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

jrpro130 said:


> I don't wanna get into this, but the guy who broke the A arm was riding on flat ground. First ride of the lift install. He said weld was not penetrated at all.
> 
> Catvos and Gorilla back their products...TC just wants you to buy more crap or ignores your phone calls. Who would admit that they shouldn't have ever sold kits with OEM axles and NOT make it right?
> 
> We paid 2k for our kits, new kits are 2300 with the HD axles...what company wouldn't make you pay 300, send back your bad axles and replace with the HD axles. He would have saved his business. Last I heard...it isn't doing so well. I know no one on the internet wants to buy his stuff after the bad reviews


 




i broke the a arm on flat ground not even riding hard, dont get me wrong the lift is nice and feels like stock while riding but i took mine off cause i keep having problems with it like the front wheels dont stand straight up and down they bend in just like the backs do, i broke a back axle but that ofcourse was gonna happen but that didnt make me want to take it off the breaking of the a arm made me.


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

Does anybody at all have anything good to say about the lift? Lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

umm good about the lift...yeah when your pulling into the park on the trailer man do they look sweet but tell them you got a bad batt because you dont wanna back it off the trailer then it doesnt look good anymore so thats a plus..... trailer king


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

rockettsntexas said:


> Does anybody at all have anything good to say about the lift? Lol


 


the turning cant be bad cause of having a arms on backwards cause if they where backwards you wouldnt be able to put shocks on. what axles you have? hd ones? ride the bike and let us know how you like it, like i said i liked the lift


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

it could be the outter cv's got a buddy that popped his spider cage and i pulled as had as i could and it wouldnt hardly turn and it did pop also so jack the bike up and spin the fronts and see if it pops.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

speedman said:


> the turning cant be bad cause of having a arms on backwards cause if they where backwards you wouldnt be able to put shocks on. what axles you have? hd ones? ride the bike and let us know how you like it, like i said i liked the lift


I got my shocks in...

When he sent me the lift, he labeled the A-Arms and he mis-labeled them. So when I installed it, the arms were reversed. I went out for a ride and tires folded over and it steered like CRAP. The tie rods wouldn't go on right either...

I had shock problems fitting from the get go, so I couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

speedman said:


> the turning cant be bad cause of having a arms on backwards cause if they where backwards you wouldnt be able to put shocks on. what axles you have? hd ones? ride the bike and let us know how you like it, like i said i liked the lift


 I strongly disagree....as I said, I already experienced this problem. Only difference was that mine was a 6" Catvos.....


jrpro130 said:


> I got my shocks in...
> 
> When he sent me the lift, he labeled the A-Arms and he mis-labeled them. So when I installed it, the arms were reversed. I went out for a ride and tires folded over and it steered like CRAP. The tie rods wouldn't go on right either...
> 
> I had shock problems fitting from the get go, so I couldn't tell the difference.


 :agreed:....this is exactly how mine handled when the a-arms where on backwards, to me it looked perfectly fine, but when Scott at Catvos saw it he immediately pointed out that they were installed wrong. And it was the same issue for me as well on the labeling....my arms actually still had the labels on them when Scott saw it, the arms were installed correctly per the labels, but they were mislabeled from the start which caused a bunch of headache.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

i agree with an axle bein messed up or sumthin bc when my brother had the tc lift it steered with ease i liked it , until he rode it changed my mind lol


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

It is most likely A-Arms reversed like I said. Doesn't sound like a CV. But check your ball joints, should be straight up and down, not slanted...

CV would more likely be a pull to one side or another OR dragging


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

ricky i dont know how you put them on backwards and was able to put shocks on i had them on backwards and wasnt able to put shocks on, it was impossible too


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Mine went in easier than with them on the right way...top notch quality control from TC


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

post pics!


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

Of the front a-arms?


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

whole bike! when it's done...they look awesome lifted


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

O ok I will I got it powdercoated red cuz I have the black and red brute..... It looks pretty good


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Thats gonna look real good! Get yourself the HD axles


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

I will as soon as I can I'm just gonna try those crappy stock cups till then I geuss. I'll just take it easy till then


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Sell it lol. Its more problems than you want bro i promise. Stick to a 2" lift and big tires and you will be just fine. I have gone through as much if more being on a 2"l lift and 31 outlaws than when i had my 6" lift.


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

_Is there any way that you got the Tie Rods on wrong? When you lift your steering geometry changes..You need to make sure that you have proper alignment.jack it up and pull the tires off measure at the front and rear of the brake calipers and make sure it is square..Also check that you have positive camber..then see how it turns on the jack....Are the axles binding..a little long? Also make sure that your rims are not hitting the A-arms when you turn...can you pull your hands off and it track straight..and remember with any lift the steering will get worse...Like everyone mentioned post some pics..._


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

well guys I got home and am still trying to figure this lift out my ball joints arent straight up and down it will turn with ease jacked up but extremely hard to turn when on the ground,the upper a-arms arent the same width as the stock where the bolt goes thru on the mount which allows for movement and it looks like my upper a-arms are shorter than the lowers.If I cant figure this stuff out I'm just gonna take it off and use it for scrap iron,at least I would get some use out of it. what kills me is that the lift was installed on another bike for a year so I know it works but I just cant figure out how to get it to work on mine,this isnt fun!!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

have you tried to contact tc themselves or the previous owner and they should walk you through it but if you showed us pics, im sure some peeps on here would love to help but with you not showing us what you got, how are we suppose to help.....get some pics man and try to get this thing together


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

get pics up and me n jrpro will help you out a lot shoot if you lived by us we'd even help you put it on. the bottom a arm might be on wrong the tops might be on wrong who knows show pics my friend


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I am still 75% sure top a arms are on wrong. Send me pics with the wheels off. I can tell you right away. 

I had the same problem.


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

ok I'll put pics up asap.I changed my top a-arms and the shock didnt even come close to fitting,you had to push the shock over like 2" to even get it in the shock mount.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

then you had them on right, maybe the bottom ones are on wrong. wish i had my other iphone i had all my photos.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

rockettsntexas said:


> ok I'll put pics up asap.I changed my top a-arms and the shock didnt even come close to fitting,you had to push the shock over like 2" to even get it in the shock mount.


Thats how mine was! Thats whhy I thought I had it on right origionally. The fit better when they r on backwards. It is horrible machining.

Send us a pic of the front end with tires off. I'll tell you asap


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

so how did you get it together cuz the way it is right now I cant even force it in there is no way that I see to get the shock mounted.I can take the bushing out of the shock and it will fit but then the shock will be loose.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

you have them on back words for sure, put other way around and you will see how they fit easy, easiest way to not mess up put part on dont bolt it down and look at it and see if its on right, and look at how you take off your old suspension


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Please post a pic I will tell you right away


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

jrpro130 said:


> Please post a pic I will tell you right away


i know right post a pic


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm trying guys I'm just doin 1000 different things right now but I will post pic as soon as I get a chance


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

I got the left on, still can't get the right. Here are pics


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

here are the rest of the pics


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Top cup in pic 5 up there aint gonna last long.... lol


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

pic 3 needs to go the other side it should fit, does the other side fit??



oh wait i see the other side fits on good, man mine looked like that when i had them backwards, then i flipped them and they went on good. the bottom ones look good, i dont know why one side would go on and not the other.


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

I forced that one side to fit, did you have to force your's to fit?


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

well I put them on the opposite way the first time and the shocks mounted up fine but my steering was all messed up.I've had the lift completely on but my tires leaned out and the steering was extremely hard to turn and Jpro said that his did that when he had his a-arms on backwards so I flipped them and now the shocks wont mount up


Should the shock mount on the a-arm be more towards the front or back of the a-arm?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

those axle angles cant be right, and if they are i know exactly why people are breaking them....shoot i dont see how a boot could even last like that thats alot more angle then my buddies 10in catvos and 6in catvos


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> those axle angles cant be right, and if they are i know exactly why people are breaking them....shoot i dont see how a boot could even last like that thats alot more angle then my buddies 10in catvos and 6in catvos


I know the angles aren't right, that's exactly why I started this thread in the first place!!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> those axle angles cant be right, and if they are i know exactly why people are breaking them....shoot i dont see how a boot could even last like that thats alot more angle then my buddies 10in catvos and 6in catvos


the 10" angles are good but joes 6" angles...not so good. Worse than my 6" gorilla (and his catvos is a lot higher too BTW). The 5" has good angles when you use 08+ shocks. Thats what Mark says to run, the soft shocks, on lowest setting too...otherwise you will def break axles.




Ok on the subject of the A-Arms it APPEARS they are on correct in the pics I see that the ball joint lines up pretty well.

The shocks do not line up at all, same thing on mine too, I just left all the bolts for the shock brackets VERY loose and used a pry bar and bent the shock over. 

Make sure you have the brackets on right also. It is going to be the larger bracket up front IIRC...I can double check.

I labeled all my stuff, so I can take a look.

My ball joints lined up straight up and down when everything was on. The shocks did not fit AT ALL. That was my major complaint. The design is horrible. 

Also, those aren't TC tie rods correct? Mine are curved


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

ok, I checked mine, your bottom is on right 100%, not so sure about the top. I just know the ball joints are supposed to be straight up and down. Not leaned back or foward (it will be very noticable. 

I hate to say it but your tie rods may be why it's steering so bad. Not sure if the cuve has anything to do with it, but when you use straight tie rods on a big lift like this, the angle of the actual joint or hiem is very very extreme and it maxes it out. Causes it to steer like crap...

I have the bent ones and mine was a good angle. But if I jacked the bike up off the ground and tried to steer it was very hard....


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

Does anyone still have their TC lift on their bike that can take pics of their's & post?


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i had a lot on my old iphone but none on my new one, and i took mine off might be putting it back on if it dont sell.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

man as much he!! as you are having I would resort to one of two options contact "TC" and see what the deal is even if it means driving to his shop or take it off and put a 2" RDC lift on and RIDE then use the lift as trot line weights! !yeah it's kinda expensive fishing trip but at least you will get enjoyment out of it LOL


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Buddy of mine had TC rebuild his a-arms because they were welded together wrong and didn't line up right... He was also breaking axles left and right... Got TC to give him the HD axles... Not sure if he's had time to test it since the changes...

Not too many people happy with TC that I know... And I live in Houston area... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I haven't seen 1 person on any forum say they are happy w/ his product.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> Buddy of mine had TC rebuild his a-arms because they were welded together wrong and didn't line up right... He was also breaking axles left and right... Got TC to give him the HD axles... Not sure if he's had time to test it since the changes...
> 
> Not too many people happy with TC that I know... And I live in Houston area...
> 
> ...


 


i had to get my a arm re welded cause iot broke3 where the ball joint goes in, mark fixed it, but i think he should of tested his lift a little more before bragging about it


----------



## J.Tal (Dec 9, 2010)

I can get some pics of mine... in a pile laying in the floor! The same place yours will most likely end up. Mine steered hard and all that stuff. Take those HD springs off PRONTO. That'll help a lot. Front end is gonna sit low tho but it'll ride n steer better. But if its like mine, I could jack the front end up with the tires in the air and could NOT spin the tires. Thats the bind the joints are in. Sit it back on the floor and it will roll. Get it all put on, take pics of it in all its glory and then remove and kick it to the side and think about what you could've done with $1700. Good luck!


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

O I didn't spend $1700 on it I'm not that crazy.My wheels spin fine in the air and on the ground,everything works fine but the steering and mounting the springs.I would really appreciate it if people would stop posting on here if they are just wanting to talk sh*t about it cuz thats not why I posted this thread,I'm just trying to get help.There are plenty of othere threads that have talked about this lift,so there is no need to talk more crap.There isnt anybody that can talk any crap about the lift that I havent already heard.Out of all the posts on this thread Jpro and speedman are the only ones that have actually tried to help and not just talk crap and I really appreciate it guys.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

rockettsntexas said:


> O I didn't spend $1700 on it I'm not that crazy.My wheels spin fine in the air and on the ground,everything works fine but the steering and mounting the springs.I would really appreciate it if people would stop posting on here if they are just wanting to talk sh*t about it cuz thats not why I posted this thread,I'm just trying to get help.There are plenty of othere threads that have talked about this lift,so there is no need to talk more crap.There isnt anybody that can talk any crap about the lift that I havent already heard.Out of all the posts on this thread Jpro and speedman are the only ones that have actually tried to help and not just talk crap and I really appreciate it guys.


 
your very welcome man, hey the lift is a good lift dont get me wrong, i didnt like it much cause my first ride with it a arm broke, and i broke one axle, thats why im thinking of fixing axles and putting it back on, but its weird how your top arms dont line up good, have you contacted the guy you got the lift from? or mark at tc? i know sometimes he dont answer or goes ghost but when i had to deal with him he delt with me really good. i wish you lived closer to actully see it and touch to see if i can help more


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

I know it is wierd I just wish yall could remember if the shock bracket on the a-arm is more toward the front of the a-arm or back and that would tell me if I have them on right. I hope I'm explaining that right,what i mean is that 1 of the brackets is almost on the edge of the a-arm and the other is in the middle,so if you put the a-arms on the bracket will either be toward the front of the bike or toward the bike.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

ima check when i get home tonight but i think it was more toward the back, i know what you mean the part shock goes into. let me see if i can check with some pics of riding i got.



by looks of the pics towards the back


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

ok well the way I have it on now is more toward the front and everything looks good but the shocks and the first way I had it was toward the back and shocks fit fine but my knuckle was leaned back and my ball joints werent straight up and down and my tires had bad lean to them.So I'm just really stuck now,lol I dont know which way to go with it cuz ur sayin one thing and Jpro is sayin another,lol.I geuss I might just have to drive up to Twisted Customs and make Mark put it on himself.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm willing to bet that the arms are not welded together correctly, and that's probably why the previous owner sold it.. As much as it sucks, I would say the best thing to do is load up and drive down to TC and get Mark to look at it in person..


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

no the previous owner had it on his bike for a year and never had a problem out of it,he was getting rid of it cuz he bought a rzr for his wife and was selling the brute and the guy wanted everything stock,it was still on his bike when I bought it


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

**** dude, how close are you to mark? if it likes like 2 hour drive its worth it cause you spent money on it and you want it on your bike, if he cant do it then somethings wrong, another thing i was thinking maybe previouse owner sent you a wrong part??? just thinking that


----------



## J.Tal (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey RockettsnTexas, not bashing the lift but i know your frustration first hand. Mine was going more towards the front like youre saying now. But at the same time it took 10 hrs of modifying to get some stuff to line up and actually go on and get it right. Just be patient, I had to pay for 10 hrs of labor in modifying for something that shouldve fit. If I could afford axles it would still be on. We had to wallow out the holes that the bolt went thru to hold the hub on to get everything straight. It'll go on, just takes some convincing.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

with the arms on the way you had em before, did you try switching the lower a arms to see if it changed the ball joint angles? if it fit well with the top a arms chances are you may have had the lowers switched?


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

speedman said:


> **** dude, how close are you to mark? if it likes like 2 hour drive its worth it cause you spent money on it and you want it on your bike, if he cant do it then somethings wrong, another thing i was thinking maybe previouse owner sent you a wrong part??? just thinking that


 

It's about a 3 1/2 hour drive but it would still be worth it to make sure everything is right and so I don't put something on wrong and mess it up even more


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

J.Tal said:


> Hey RockettsnTexas, not bashing the lift but i know your frustration first hand. Mine was going more towards the front like youre saying now. But at the same time it took 10 hrs of modifying to get some stuff to line up and actually go on and get it right. Just be patient, I had to pay for 10 hrs of labor in modifying for something that shouldve fit. If I could afford axles it would still be on. We had to wallow out the holes that the bolt went thru to hold the hub on to get everything straight. It'll go on, just takes some convincing.


 
Man that's crazy I thought I was having a headache with it,lol.I'm trying to be as patient as I can but it's hard considering that I'm spending so much time on something that everyone is saying is a piece of crap,but I can't just take it off and throw it to the side cuz that would just be a total waste of money.


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

greenkitty7 said:


> with the arms on the way you had em before, did you try switching the lower a arms to see if it changed the ball joint angles? if it fit well with the top a arms chances are you may have had the lowers switched?


 
No I havent tried that yet cuz I looked at both the lower a-arms and looked like they were the exact same either way but I will sure try it,heck I'll try anything at this point,lol.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i've been following the thread, looking for something you havent tried! lol good luck with it man.


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

Ya I don't know I texted Mark at Twisted today and he is supposed to send me pics of a lift on the bike so I'll something to go off of,hopefully that helps.


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

Ok guys I talked to mark today and he said it "looks" like I have it on right,which is pretty sad cuz he built the lift so he should KNOW if its right or not,but he also said the the tie rods I have are making it hard to steer.He said they use curved tie rods,not straight ones.So now I geuss I'm gonna have to spend $150 to get new tie rods just so I can drive this d*mn thing.This has been a lovely experience,lol.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

not trying to hijack the thread , but i have a brute in the shop now that acts excatly like you are talking about, an its a 6in monkey lift, an already has the crazy looking tie rod arms, i have not looked real close at it ,as thats not what it came in here for, but when i test rode it after service an carb work above 10 mph its a scary ride turn the bars a little it will respond an track then it will just fall to the direction you are turning, with no movement of the bars at first an then it will pull them out of your hands, feels like it dropped a tie rod at first. an the tires will camber top an bottom like a motor patrol(road grader to us country folks), going to look at the ball joints now, this lift installed by local dealer, i think it was the first one they had installed,an i have only rode 1 other lifited bike 6in i know it takes a lot of realestate to turn them,but the way the steering falls on this one cannot be right, an i do not rember the other one acting like that, sorry for jumping in rockettsntexas it sounds as if you have the same problem as this guy has, hope you find your answer


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

rmax said:


> not trying to hijack the thread , but i have a brute in the shop now that acts excatly like you are talking about, an its a 6in monkey lift, an already has the crazy looking tie rod arms, i have not looked real close at it ,as thats not what it came in here for, but when i test rode it after service an carb work above 10 mph its a scary ride turn the bars a little it will respond an track then it will just fall to the direction you are turning, with no movement of the bars at first an then it will pull them out of your hands, feels like it dropped a tie rod at first. an the tires will camber top an bottom like a motor patrol(road grader to us country folks), going to look at the ball joints now, this lift installed by local dealer, i think it was the first one they had installed,an i have only rode 1 other lifited bike 6in i know it takes a lot of realestate to turn them,but the way the steering falls on this one cannot be right, an i do not rember the other one acting like that, sorry for jumping in rockettsntexas it sounds as if you have the same problem as this guy has, hope you find your answer


 


It's no problem man any advice or stories related that might could help is always welcome.But ya mine does that exact same thing,and I also thought of the road grader when mine did it too,lol.And mine willl also throw the bars out of ur hands too,its crazy.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

went out an looked at the ball joints and the top leans forward quite a bit 1.5-2in aheah of the lower, will try swaping the lowers , looks like they will let the lower attach catch up with the top, will post results


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

rmax said:


> went out an looked at the ball joints and the top leans forward quite a bit 1.5-2in aheah of the lower, will try swaping the lowers , looks like they will let the lower attach catch up with the top, will post results


 
Do you mean ur gonna swap the lower a-arms? Everybody was telling me that my lower a-arms might be wrong but you can clearly see that there is no way that you can have my lowers wrong cuz it wont even come close to lining up with the upper


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

not real sure at this point , by looking at it ,looks like if i swap the top it would increase the angle of the hub, this one leans the top ball joint forward, i will be trying something with it today(as we are still getting RAIN)an will post if any news good or bad


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

well it seems the lift was installed right, for the most part, problems appear to be with top attach bushings, they are a soft rubber design, an with the mesurements i got its now wonder it is loose starting with frame 1mm clerance to bolt dia. 1mm between bolt od an sleeve id,1mm betweensleeve od an bushing id, total of 3mm each end, 6mm total then add the soft rubber bushings ,would probly add another 1/2mm ,thats alot of play, more than i have seen on any stock upper a arm , then to top it off the dealer that installed it did not use the castle nuts on the axles to hub, they installed flat washers an nylon locking nuts, which nas let the left front get loose (washer dished inward to hub)an destroyed the left hub bearing, it is a friggin mess. 

any gorilla runners out there is this normal with your lift, its an new lift installed on an 07 brute in 07 by the dealer before it ever left the dealership the brute has less than 400miles an 115 hrs, gorilla said they do not make this lift any more, but offer up graded bushins an sleeves for them still made from same material they think, but bushings are longer


----------

